# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  Empty Standby Lists

## Nightwalker83

Hi,

Another useful article from Code Project: Empty Standby List in Windows




> The makers of process hacker know the Windows kernel inside and out!  Fortunately for them, they are also fluent in C++: the language that the Windows kernel was designed on. For the rest of us, we struggle to make C# perform similar functions. One of those functions is the ability to release memory from the windows standby memory. That is what we will do here.


Nightwalker

----------

